# strip curtain for barn entrance



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

They use them on refrigeration areas where they load trucks for shipping goods...

Keep the rain out, maybe.... but sure will also stop any air exchange....

Instead of spending money for something like this, what about building a overhang with some outdoor grade plywood.
3 sheets of plywood, some 2x4's to make a frame and you would have a 8' overhang that would keep out a lot of rain....

I could see your horse{s} refusing to go through it as it will distort their sight & smell... you know the fight and flight reflex...might take some seriously getting used to for them.
_Just a thought...

:runninghorse2:.....
_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> They use them on refrigeration areas where they load trucks for shipping goods...
> 
> Keep the rain out, maybe.... but sure will also stop any air exchange....
> 
> ...


The awning idea is not very workable on this site, unfortunately, and it would be a lot more than the $360 or so the curtain would be. The rest of the shed has a lot of air flow, it isn't solid all the way up to the roof. 

However, I would bet you any money that my horse will think it is a vortex to suck horses into the underworld at first. She'll need to be desensitized for sure. However, she has grown used to 'cowboy curtains' and pool noodle gates, she can do this too.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

You might also check into how a strip curtain would react to wind.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

TXhorseman said:


> You might also check into how a strip curtain would react to wind.


Excellent point. I knew I posted on here for a reason.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is another place you can look to compare prices if you decide you want to go that way. I have never used one but have thought about it to help keep flies out of the barn in the summer but then figured out there's enough spacing between the boards they'd just crawl in that way. LOL

Vinyl Strip Doors, Doorway Strips, PVC Strip Doors, Strip Curtains, Vinyl Strip Door Kits - FarmTek


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A farmer friend had the strip curtains for his cattle and then changed to netting which was way better for keeping the wind and rain out of his barn. 

Windbreaks and gale breakers from Secure Covers


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

They are quite popular in Switzerland to keep the rain, wind, snow and cold out. There you buy wide PVC strips on a roll and go from there...
Seem to work very well and horses get used to them very quickly. But I don't know how they react with strong winds, though...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> A farmer friend had the strip curtains for his cattle and then changed to netting which was way better for keeping the wind and rain out of his barn.
> 
> Windbreaks and gale breakers from Secure Covers


This might be perfect for what I need.


----------



## gail1023 (Oct 19, 2020)

Avna, did you ever get the vinyl strip curtains? How did they work out?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

gail1023 said:


> Avna, did you ever get the vinyl strip curtains? How did they work out?


Nope. We tarped the entrances to the stalls in the rainy season. It was unpleasant and awkward. The next rainy season my horse spent in a 30 acre pasture where I boarded her while I moved to New England. She was hauled out here the following May, when things thawed out here. I don't think the strips would have worked. If I had it to do over I would have thought harder about the direction the winter storms come in. Some things I have to learn the hard way.


----------



## gail1023 (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Could you put up a wooden wall a few feet in front of the opening, the horse would have to go around it to get inside but it would be a wind break and I think it would stop a lot of rain from coming through the opening into the shelter.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*MODERATORS NOTE:*

*Folks this thread is old...**from 2016.*_
The poster found a solution that works/worked for her years ago.
Knowing the thread starter member is still active here as a member if she would like to update it would be welcome and the moderation team will assist her with that update...
Otherwise, this thread is closing to any new comment from others.

*Avna*...if *you* would like to update this, please contact any of the team with this link and it will be done...

Thread is now *CLOSED.*


----------

